# CHEAP Online shop.....



## Jay_Storey (Jul 29, 2011)

i mean witrh cheap delivery please cheers


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

colinm said:


> Surrey Pet Supplies


Second that! Always been the cheapest I've found and I believe they now have a couple of shipping options so you can decide whixh courier to go with.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on what you are looking for I have found that these have been cheaper than Surrey Pet Supplies including delivery.

Reptile Houses: Large Range of Reptile Houses & Accessories


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Red123 said:


> Depending on what you are looking for I have found that these have been cheaper than Surrey Pet Supplies including delivery.
> 
> Reptile Houses: Large Range of Reptile Houses & Accessories


Please let me if you find product in furture as would like chance to beat it.


----------



## Jay_Storey (Jul 29, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Please let me if you find product in furture as would like chance to beat it.


The thing is sorry to moan but for me to get a set of bloody feeding tongs it that cost like 1.70 it costs me 3.99 delivery from surreypetts even tho it says delivery from 1.36 !!!! which made me not buy from there as when i last ordered i got a 30inch uv bulb a basking bulb and a dish deleiverd for 1.54p so i fort id go back to them but cleary wont be useing them now that deleivery is same for even the smallest things!!!!!!!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jay_Storey said:


> The thing is sorry to moan but for me to get a set of bloody feeding tongs it that cost like 1.70 it costs me 3.99 delivery from surreypetts even tho it says delivery from 1.36 !!!! which made me not buy from there as when i last ordered i got a 30inch uv bulb a basking bulb and a dish deleiverd for 1.54p so i fort id go back to them but cleary wont be useing them now that deleivery is same for even the smallest things!!!!!!!


We are in the process of changing all postage costs on website.
With over 4,000 lines it takes a little while
Anyone that thinks postage to high please call us on 01932 221996 and we will put right just till site finished.

Thank You


----------



## chris0python (Apr 1, 2010)

*surrey pets*

Ive ordered off surrey pets twice last month the prices are good I got sick of gettin ripped off by some of the shops n havin to wait til doncaster shows for dry stock i would reccomend them, another idea is which im gonna start doin is tell ye mates who have reptiles when ya orderin stuff from them and all put £1 into the postage either way you will be saving money.


----------



## Jay_Storey (Jul 29, 2011)

petman99 said:


> We are in the process of changing all postage costs on website.
> With over 4,000 lines it takes a little while
> Anyone that thinks postage to high please call us on 01932 221996 and we will put right just till site finished.
> 
> Thank You


Okay i shall ring tmora thanks as only want aspen and a bowl atm for my snake but dont want to be paying out 4 quid when it should be cheaper! Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## JRUD96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi
I use 'www.seapets.co.uk' which is often cheaper than many reptile stores and has free postage on orders over £29.:whistling2:


----------



## chris0python (Apr 1, 2010)

*Postage........*

Ive ordered off you guys 3 times in the space of 4 weeks and satisfied with the service and the way the products are packed and i have been slightly dissatsifed that i have had to spend £3.99 all 3 times on delivery but the prices of your products do excuse this charge slightly. now i was about to place an other order bigger than what i usually spend for new year and seen on your banner your now charging postage from £4.95, why is this? :naughty:

Please advise at your earliest convenience

Regards

Christopher


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Probably for this reason:

*Premier Courier *

Our *Premier Courier service* by Inter-Link is charged at £4.95 up to 20kg and 0.20p per kilo thereafter. This gives you a *1 Hour Delivery Slot *to *avoid waiting in all day* plus the option to *change delivery day if not suitable* when you receive the time slot email.

No parcels will be despatched though until the 28th December.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We believe we are competetively priced - www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk


----------



## chris0python (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello mate am not trying to patronise or scandalise your site becuase i like your site and your variety is impressive and I really appreciate your prices but i dont really want to be paying nearly £5 delivery charge to order some bark and some light bulbs.

If im ordering a few vivs and some other products which i might be doing new year and i need it quick thats fair enough but if im ordering a couple of plastic plants and some light bulbs and bit of orchid bark paying nearly £5 delivery when i was payin £3.99 previously I am obviously going to challenge it, all I really want to know is whether the £3.99 delivery charge option still availble?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

chris0python said:


> Hello mate am not trying to patronise or scandalise your site becuase i like your site and your variety is impressive and I really appreciate your prices but i dont really want to be paying nearly £5 delivery charge to order some bark and some light bulbs.
> 
> If im ordering a few vivs and some other products which i might be doing new year and i need it quick thats fair enough but if im ordering a couple of plastic plants and some light bulbs and bit of orchid bark paying nearly £5 delivery when i was payin £3.99 previously I am obviously going to challenge it, all I really want to know is whether the £3.99 delivery charge option still availble?


The reason for our courier charge is now 4.95 is that we have changed over to Interlink which offer a much better service than we ever got from City Link and because so many customers did not like City Link as you can read on this forum thats why we have had to make the change.

The other reason is because they offer a 1 Hour time slot so you know what time parcel coming as well as the facility to change delivery day when you recieve email.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

petman99 said:


> The reason for our courier charge is now 4.95 is that we have changed over to Interlink which offer a much better service than we ever got from City Link and because so many customers did not like City Link as you can read on this forum thats why we have had to make the change.
> 
> The other reason is because they offer a 1 Hour time slot so you know what time parcel coming as well as the facility to change delivery day when you recieve email.


Will you ever courier/post exo terra terrariums? As that would bring in a LOT more sales as your exos are such good prices.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Will you ever courier/post exo terra terrariums? As that would bring in a LOT more sales as your exos are such good prices.


 The reason that most online shops won't courier the larger exo's is that they just dont travel well and a lot of them do end up smashing and the couriers wont always offer a guarantee.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> The reason that most online shops won't courier the larger exo's is that they just dont travel well and a lot of them do end up smashing and the couriers wont always offer a guarantee.


100% correct


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> The reason that most online shops won't courier the larger exo's is that they just dont travel well and a lot of them do end up smashing and the couriers wont always offer a guarantee.


So true :'( damn fragile glass...... However... Lot's of places DO courier Exo's, I mean, I reckon my Exo's are stronger in transit than some of the massive aqua tanks that are shipped quite happily, so it's not exactly impossible, in fact it's rather easy, to find people who will courier them... I might have all the luck but out of all the shops I use, Surrey is the only one I know who doesn't ship them... finding people with prices as good as yours is not so easy...

When you work with courier's on a day to day basis (I actually do) it shouldn't be hard to find one near you, that's careful enough, or that provides a decent guarantee. If in doubt, simply state that all orders are at the buyers own risk and you won't be held responsible for breakages... however I take into consideration that most courier's carry a general £100 refund cover anyway....

Knowing your courier's personally I have never had a scratch on my gear when ordered and would happily trust them with an Exo that was clearly marked as extremely fragile.

I recently bought from Swell Reptile's, they not only packed my viv's in all manner of polystyrene, they then double boxed it, with a good 7 inches of card board shred between the inner and outer boxes. I reckon I could have thrown the damn thing down the stairs...  This was done on all 6 viv boxes, (i nearly had a heart attack when i saw them come through the door so huge!!) This was no extra cost may I add. £3.99 for the delivery of 6 new viv's, along with over £300 of assorted accompaniments. I had a genuine box fort going on in the living room!! They also have a rather amusing habit of being a standard 20p cheaper than Surrey on all items, or willing to go there if asked... I'm sure this is deliberate :lol2:

Scales and Fang's take the livefood prize every time though :no1:


----------

